# Welche Cube 2012 ACID, LTD oder LTD PRO ?



## Fildal (31. August 2011)

Hallo

seit heute gibst Bilder von der neue Modelle und die ausstatung ist auch bekannt.

die große unterschied zwischen alle 3 Modelle sind die Bremsen und der Gabel.

ich bin 190cm und wiege 93kg, welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Gruß
Fildal


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Hi,
Das Ltd hat die beste Bremse von allen drei,sonst unterscheiden sich Acid/Ltd von Ltd Pro in der Gabel,die Reba wird vielleicht ein bisschen besser sein,aber die kannst du beide auf dein Gewicht aufpumpen,aber die Bremse könnte bei dir ein wichtige Rolle spielen,da du ja doch 93kg Lebendgewicht hast.
Wegen der Rahemnhöhe musst du mal Probefahren, aber entweder 20" oder 22",wobei ich denk das du mit 20" gut zurecht kommst.
Also ich würde zum LTD greifen,wegen der Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (31. August 2011)

Ich habe das Acid '12. Das wird von Cube mit Luftfeder ausgeschrieben aber an der Recon Silver TK ist für mich kein Ventil zu sehen. Bin allerdings ein Frischling - könnt ja mal zeigen, wie und wo so ein Ventil sitzen muss.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (31. August 2011)

Warum denn kein 2011er Bike?

Aber wenns unbedingt ein 2012er sein soll, würde ich von den dreien das Acid schonmal außen vor lassen - wegen den Alivio-Bremsen.
Ansonsten: Infos über die Deore-Bremse (505) suchen. Wenn die taugt, dann das LTD Pro mit der Reba nehmen. Ansonsten taugt das LTD mit der Recon auch, hat auch die schön bissigen Formula-Bremsen.

Zur Rahmengröße:
Ich bin 187 cm lang und hab den 22er-Rahmen des 2011er-LTDs.
Hab wohl recht lange Beine, aber beim 20er-Rahmen wäre bei mir die Sattelstütze bis zum Maximum rausgezogen.
Und die gestrecktere Sitzposition des größeres Rahmens hat mir dann doch mehr zugesagt. Bei den 2012-er LTDs ist das Oberrohr ja kürzer, also hier lieber den größeren nehmen, wenn dus gestreckt magst.
Würde also für dich den 22er wählen.


----------



## Fildal (31. August 2011)

hi

danke für die infos bis jetzt.

2011 steht nicht ausser frage ich denke das ich nichts bekommen werde in 22" hatte schon vor in Juni ein Cube zu kaufen aber alle händler hier in der nähe hatten nicht mehr in 22" deshalb habe ich gewartet bis jetzt.


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen du brauchst eher ein 20"


----------



## Fildal (31. August 2011)

ich bin schon 20" und 22" Modell 2011 probe gefahren, ich fühle mich mit 22" besser.

Meine Schritthöhe ist 93cm


----------



## Fildal (2. September 2011)

hi

Sind die Bauteile die in 2012 Modellen verbaut sind besser oder schlechter als in 2011 Modellen??

Gruß
Fildal


----------



## Fildal (7. September 2011)

kann niemand hier mir weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Tobias82797 (9. September 2011)

Hatte auch diese Frage...
Habe die Kataloge verglichen. Bei der 2012er Serie sind meiner Meinung
nach bessere Teile verbaut. Habe mir jetzt das normale LTD bestellt.
Soll in den nächsten Tagen kommen...


----------



## Fildal (10. September 2011)

Es gibt neuigskeiten.

2012 Modellen sind angeblich besser ausgestattet als 2011.

Es wird also ACID oder LTD Pro.
ich tendiere für die LTD Pro aber lohnt sich der Preis unterschied von 200 wirklich.

Folgende fragen haben ich noch.
werde ich der unterschied wirklich merken beim fahren?
Welche farbe gefällt mir besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fildal (14. September 2011)

hallo

bestellt 

Cube LTD Pro in schwarz


P.s. an alle die vor haben ein Acid zu kaufen die ersten 3000 werden ein Gabel mit Feder haben danach wird ein Luftgabel verbaut.


----------

